

SALTO – The Xerox Alto Simulator - benbreen
http://toastytech.com/guis/salto.html

======
acqq
Exactly what I also often say:

"The emulator needs a host display greater than 800 pixels high to fit the
Alto's 606*808 display. Just to show how far we have not come, many "modern"
displays can not quite handle that."

Luckily Apple started with the retina displays. Otherwise we were stuck with
low-res displays because "the consumers don't need more."

~~~
Yetanfou
Uhhh, Apple? I'm typing this on a ThinkPad T42p from 2007. It has a 1600x1200
display. They are also available with 2048x1536 (QXGA) displays. These
machines were rather pricey when they were launched, but so are those made by
Apple.

~~~
acqq
Until recently I've used a Sony from 2001 with the same resolution as your
ThinkPad. Still it's not relevant, the quote you reply was, again: "many
"modern" displays can not quite handle that." It's about 808 pixels
vertically.

In my country, today searching different available notebooks on only one site,
I get more than 300 different models with the vertical resolution of 768
pixels which is less than 808.

------
jonjacky
Also pertinent: an emulator of Alto Smalltalk-72 by Dan Ingalls, the original
implementor.

[http://lively-web.org/users/Dan/ALTO-Smalltalk-72.html](http://lively-
web.org/users/Dan/ALTO-Smalltalk-72.html)

It says that it is emulating the Nova instruction set - the Alto hardware
manual at [http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/xerox/alto/...](http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/xerox/alto/..). says that the standard microcode on the Alto
emulated the Nova.

------
FullyFunctional
This is awesome, but ... it's from 2008! A shame it hasn't been evolved since
and No additional software was located? I wonder if
[http://xeroxalto.computerhistory.org/index.html](http://xeroxalto.computerhistory.org/index.html)
has some of the missing bits.

------
finnh
Not to be the negative nancy, but the inline thumbnails are awfully pixelated
=( Why not just reference the full-size images and set their width/height to
25% or whatever?

